# François-Adrien Boieldieu



## Aramis

I have discovered an interesting French geezer

François-Adrien Boieldieu (16 December 1775 - 8 October 1834)








He's one of those composers who enjoyed popularity in their own time but fell into obscurity later. I've searched out some of his pieces on YouTube and he seems interesting - odd, obscure classical period composers are usually terribly boring to listen, especially when listening is superficial and you're just "checking" them.

Hear:











Och, wait, what did I just see in "related videos"?






Tasty.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Why can't I ever find any good "whippersnapper" composers.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Five years later! I'm resurrecting this thread, just as Boieldieu's music ought to be resurrected.

_La dame blanche_ is delightful from start to finish. The overture is clean and joyous;





the auction scene is one of the finest ensembles in opera;





there's an excellent trio that finishes the first act;





and arias like the Ballade of the Dame Blanche and the Air écossais are beautiful tunes.









I like _Le calife de Bagdad_, too!


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have a feeling that this opera could rise up in my favorites list to reside near the top. It is a very beautiful opera musically and has a good story. So who has what recordings of La Dame blanche?

I have only the one conducted by Stoll.

Wikipedia lists three recordings:



> 1962 - Michel Sénéchal (Georges Brown), Françoise Louvay (Anna), Jane Berbié (Jenny), André Doniat (Dickson), Adrien Legros (Gaveston), Geneviève Baudoz (Marguerite) - Orchestre symphonique et Choeur de Paris, Pierre Stoll (conductor) - (Accord)
> 
> 1964 - Nicolai Gedda, Mimi Aarden, Sophia Van Sant, Guus Hoekman, Erna Spoorenberg, Henk Drissen and Franz Vroons with Jean Fournet conducting the Hilversum Radio Chorus and Hilversum Radio Orchestra. There are two issues of this version: Melodram catalog #: 50033 - Opera D'Oro catalog #: 1364
> 
> 1996 - Rockwell Blake (Georges Brown), Annick Massis (Anna), Mireille Delunsch (Jenny), Jean-Paul Fouchécourt (Dickson), Laurent Naouri (Gaveston), Sylvie Brunet (Marguerite), conducted by Marc Minkowski with the Choeur de Radio France and the Ensemble Orchestral de Paris (EMI Classics)


Curious if there are any others.


----------



## WildThing

Do any of the available recordings come with a libretto? I can't find a translation of the libretto of this opera anywhere, and while I'm interested in picking up the Minkowski, but I read a gramophone review I believe that said it was regrettably without.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

WildThing said:


> Do any of the available recordings come with a libretto? I can't find a translation of the libretto of this opera anywhere, and while I'm interested in picking up the Minkowski, but I read a gramophone review I believe that said it was regrettably without.


Do you understand French?
En ce cas, voici le livret:

https://fr.m.wikisource.org/wiki/La_Dame_blanche


----------



## WildThing

Dr. Shatterhand said:


> Do you understand French?
> En ce cas, voici le livret:
> 
> https://fr.m.wikisource.org/wiki/La_Dame_blanche


Hélas non.  But merci. How frustrating that a good English translation of this rarely performed opera is not includd in any of the available recordings. Garrr.


----------



## Rogerx

WildThing said:


> Do any of the available recordings come with a libretto? I can't find a translation of the libretto of this opera anywhere, and while I'm interested in picking up the Minkowski, but I read a gramophone review I believe that said it was regrettably without.




I took a look and mine got French- English text.
Mind you it's from it's from the first release date .


----------



## millionrainbows

Who?.............


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Here is one* sung in German:


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Here is one* sung in German:


As long it has translations Fritzs.


----------



## Rogerx

millionrainbows said:


> Who?.............


Perhaps reading OP will help :angel:


----------

